# GT-R Magazine Okinawa Meeting 4/29/12



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

The Inner Sanctum • Login


















We got kinda rained out today, but had a good time. 

- Mike


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice one Mike - they take photos of each car with their owners?


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Nice one Mike - they take photos of each car with their owners?


We did take individual photos, so some of the cars will be featured in a future edition of GT-R Magazine.  

We got rained out 1/2 way through though so most of us bailed and just hit up McDonald's. hahahaha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol. Not a 35 in sight. Love it.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Lol. Not a 35 in sight. Love it.


There was a 35 there today, I've got the picture on my cell phone. I'll post in a few.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

nakagusukumike said:


> There was a 35 there today, I've got the picture on my cell phone. I'll post in a few.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So many GTRs in Okinawa! WOW


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Skyline heritage at its best, awesome to see the R31's!


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I cant wait for new GT-R magazine comes out. awesome photo btw.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone up in Okayama on 20 May for the RevSpeed Meeting at Aida? Should be various GTRs on track.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Are all white 33s in uk now? Lol
Some really nice cars there :thumbsup:


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

i love the r30!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like low wings are popular! Nice photos!


----------

